# How many people here actully have piranha's



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

be honest


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have 2 4" Caribas, 1 4" Super Red, 4 2.5" RBP and a 5.5" Gold Spilo. Are Exudons excluded? I have them too.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

around 50 or so right now :nod:


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i gotem 9 reds but im trainding them in for a black piranha


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

How many times must you rub this in my face!!! :sad:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> How many times must you rub this in my face!!! :sad:


I thought you owned a guppie Ms_Natt?!?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > How many times must you rub this in my face!!! :sad:
> ...


 I could have sworn the title said _piranhas_....


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I got 2 rbp one 4 inch in a 33g. and 1 8-9 inch in a 29.

the big ones name is chunky


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> pygocentrus notatus said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 _I keep water, there just happens to be fish in there [ 1 ]_







Not really.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> the big ones name is chunky


 Is that the one that talked to you?!?!?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > pygocentrus notatus said:
> ...


 Im sooo lost now


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> pygocentrus notatus said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 :







: HAPPY NEW YEAR Ms_Natt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > pygocentrus notatus said:
> ...


 Im still in 2003.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> pygocentrus notatus said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 me too


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Hareball said:


> around 50 or so right now :nod:












i envy you


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > around 50 or so right now :nod:
> ...


 25 of them are brians that i'm "keeping" for him. they will be gone soon


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

this poll is not intended for any certain person, just out of my own curiosity.

ps. you don't have to admit your poll choice


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

_no, I just post nonsence here for fun_

Is my answer


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

damn it.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes tons come get some


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Ouch. Being on this site and not have p's is like going to a Weight Watchers that is across the street from a Sizzler.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes i have P's


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

P are great


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Nope no Piranaha, but I make that up for keeping Leeches, Lamprey and really
nice Gars

as well as very pretty wild livebearers and Killifish, and many native North
American fish.

I'll stick with those and Back to Non-P I go where I'm usefull.
Toothy tetras are not my thing, so many more fishes out there
more worthy of my time. P's are not one of them.

Enjoy them if you have them


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

6 reds


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

NIKE said:


> yes tons come get some :laugh:


 count the exact # plz








4pygos
2serras


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

2-3"reds and 1-5" red


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

yes look down \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have had almost every freshwater fish with the exception of rays. I bought my first red about 22 or 23 years ago, and for some reason the rest fade to the mighty P.
Don't get me wrong i like inferior fish :rasp: But they keep getting eaten :laugh: 
My next venture is a saltwater setup. I want a rippin trigger tank, But a reef setup looks kewl too, But reefs are difficult and expensive. So it looks like a trigger setup.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

6 at the moment but soon to 18 piranha and 5 different types
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have p's


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I do - 7 of 'em...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

who voted "what are piranha's"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> who voted "what are piranha's"










It wasnt me!


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Caribe shoal and a 8" Elongatus


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> who voted "what are piranha's"


 I swear to God it was Chunkis.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

11 pygos , 1 serra


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

jackburton said:


> 6 reds


 LOL!! HOw are they big man??

Me have 6 too!!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

ive had natts, terns, caribe, eigenmanni, manueli, rhom, elongatus, gold spilo and spilo CF. now i just have a gold spilo.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I've had rbp's (still have my first two in the freezer) and rhoms. Now only a rhom and a rbp.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

One gold spilo, one eigenmanni morphotype.

-PK


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

well I guess I'm one of the 3 people who used to own Ps. Fed my last P, a little rhom to my flowerhorn last week. The Non-Piranha forums are by far more interesting :nod:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lahot said:


> well I guess I'm one of the 3 people who used to own Ps. Fed my last P, a little rhom to my flowerhorn last week. The Non-Piranha forums are by far more interesting :nod:


 haha, damn str8


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Lahot said:


> well I guess I'm one of the 3 people who used to own Ps. Fed my last P, a little rhom to my flowerhorn last week. The Non-Piranha forums are by far more interesting :nod:


 Same here my Oscar ate all mine lol


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

brian and I feed any piranha that come in that are in really bad shape to the peacock bass. however, cichlids suck :laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

NO.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Those are illegal in my state ......Cant have them


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Those are illegal in my state ......Cant have them


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

have a few here and there


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Those are illegal in my state ......Cant have them


 I knew you would get that Queenie...


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I have some but want to sell them all


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm a Ray and Aro chick, but I still feel useful because the Non-P forums are pretty active. I was introduced to this board by Innes, and it grew on me even though I don't have any P's...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

im sellin mine.. i got in trouble.. fish and game

says if i dont have over 50+ fish in a shoal then there's no point...

J/k


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i have three reds and 1 cariba


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i have 1 spilo and 3 rbs


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

use to have 11reds now none.......but wait i'm brewing some ish up


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Does it count if u "stay" with bf that has piranhas???







if so then yes i do...if not then


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i own a 20 cm Pygocentrus Nattereri


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I had 15 Pygos at one time between 2 tanks... now I only have 4 Pygos and a Butterkophrie I cant get rid of.







Might get an FH though


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

alot of peeps hurr have P's but many have other fish too so it'd be hard to get an exact count


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I'm a Ray and Aro chick, but I still feel useful because the Non-P forums are pretty active. I was introduced to this board by Innes, and it grew on me even though I don't have any P's...


 thats kind of the reason I drifted away from p-fish , I realy only like piranha's and saltwater fish. npthing against the board though


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Does it count if u "stay" with bf that has piranhas???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 close enough


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

4'' rhom

4'' gold spilo

too many rb's to count


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> pygocentrus notatus said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...










no I dont have any I was gonna but the rents







so now I got CA cichlids


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

good ol piranhas


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I have had almost every freshwater fish with the exception of rays. I bought my first red about 22 or 23 years ago, and for some reason the rest fade to the mighty P.
> Don't get me wrong i like inferior fish :rasp: But they keep getting eaten :laugh:
> My next venture is a saltwater setup. I want a rippin trigger tank, But a reef setup looks kewl too, But reefs are difficult and expensive. So it looks like a trigger setup.


What about carp?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

carp is freshwater


----------

